# Solidly built, great case. Nothing cheap and plasticy about this



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

I have one of these sets but have yet to use it. If I recall correctly, it was a Woodpeckers One Time Tool, and may be harder to find right now. Thanks for the review, I look forward to using my set soon.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hard to go wrong with Woodpeckers tools. They make some great tools, seems I'm always buying the one time tools that I just have to have. LOL


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, I can't seem to resist the One-Time tools either. The good part is that I tend to really use them, and they're built great. Nice people at the company too.


----------



## lazyoakfarm (Sep 28, 2010)

I buy a lot of woodpeckers tools. I wanted these, but waited too long and then I was going to make some, HA. Where has woodpeckers customer service Gone? I bought a 12 pack of corner clamps and didn't like them. they were pulling my drawer corners apart that were cut with a drawer lock router bit. I never could get anyone to tell me how to send them back. I still buy their tools, now I get them form carbide processors. They have wonderful customer service. In fact they offered to take back the clamps that I didnt ever purchase from them. Thats where I get my whiteside from too.


----------

